# CLCP Certification



## rjo43084 (Jan 19, 2019)

Is there any benefit to obtaining the Certified Lighting Control Professional (CLCP) Certification as a regular electrician? Is there anyone that currently has this certification and can let me know how it has helped their career?


I am a 4th year apprentice and will be testing out within the next 6-8 months. I don't plan on becoming a lighting consultant or a lighting engineer, but I know that lighting controls are, and will continue to be, a big part of the industry. 



I have already gone through all of the Lighting Control Association's lighting control courses on their website and have passed their quizzes, so the only thing I have left to do is sit for the certification exam.


At this point, it's more about the application and renewal fees than anything else. It's $225 to sit for the exam, and $200 every 3 years (in addition to taking 24 credit hours in new courses) to get re-certified. 



Just wondering if I'm better off just using the knowledge I gained from the courses and not getting certified, or if the certification can actually open up some doors in the industry and is worth the cost.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk rjo.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------

